# Can you make Strudel out of Phyllo dough and call it Strudel?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I say no. Nothing annoys me more.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

it depends, are you using a metric formula?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kuan,

Why does it annoy you?

Filo (Greek) and Strudel (German) are very similar in their makeup,only the method of layering (filo) or rolling(strudel) to achieve layers is different.

Their both a high protein flour, oil or butter,eggs, salt and water, both are rolled over flour dusted cloth, and both are pulled with your hands to create the ultra thin pastry. Where they differ, for the most part is filo is cut and stacked layer upon layer, where as strudel is a little dryer and filled and rolled over with the aid of the cloth to give it all the layers.

Their may be some debate of the origin of Filo, but my studies tell me Turkey.


----------



## britt (Apr 24, 2005)

Whatching my Grandmother rollin out the dough until it was paper thin, I'd say no.
It would be like thickening a NE clam chowder with instant mashed spuds.
Go fish.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Not really,

The dough in question is started with a pin, but they are all finished by pulling.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

You can call anything just about anything. How good it is determines if you get away with it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Let's just say I've never made Phyllo dough, I use store bought dough... but I still don't agree. Maybe some people can do it but I cannot get the same results. I cannot stretch strudel dough as thin as phyllo dough. I cannot make a phyllo dough strudel that has the same kind of structure as a strudel. A strudel made of strudel dough has air in it above the filling, I cannot get that with phyllo dough. It ends up being dense with phyllo dough. The bite on a crisp strudel is tender, it cracks. Phyllo dough shatters and the bite isn't so tender because of the density.

That's my take on it. It's totally different. You can't work Phyllo dough like strudel dough. Unless someone shows me different of course.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kuan,

I understand your point, but most people have very little or no experience making these doughs. They are soft and tender when made from scratch because of the amount of fat used. The frozen filo is mechanically processed and flash frozen and has no egg in it. I will post a recipe for (filo/strudel) dough. Remember, we are talking apples and oranges (Greece and Germany) but they do not split hairs.

The technique is the same, there application is different.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK CC. I forgot to add, you can't buy phyllo in a large enough sheet!

If you can show me a phyllo that's similiar enough to strudel dough I'll probably change my mind immediately.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kuan,

The key word here is "buy" I'm talking about making your own. Like I said your talking about mechanically extruded sheets.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I know. Is bought phyllo really that different?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Is bought puff pastry really that different? Yes.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK. My project. Learn to make my own phyllo.

Watch out everyone.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Uh oh!!!!!!

Kuan, let me know if you want the recipe I use.

You will need at least 2 if not more folks to do the pulling.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Kuan, I hate to admit this (being the outspoken purist that I am sometimes), but I almost always use Phyllo dough for any strudels I make. I just do not have the time to make my own dough, especially in the restaurant setting. I agree with CC. It is not so much the difference between phyllo and strudel dough as it is fresh, homemade dough and frozen, factory processed dough. I have made strudel dough, a number of times, at home (never made "phyllo" dough, but have seen numerous recipes) and it is so much better than anything factory made and store bought, but, unless I am doing something extremely special, I prefer the convience of store bought. Sure it is not as good as homemade, but it saves a whole lot of time, and I do find it acceptable, if not perfect.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Me and you Pete, I'll stand on my side and you stand on your side. We'll pull a sheet that stretches between states.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You're on!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

